

Ask HN: How much did you sell your startup for? - massarog

I'm curious to know what people have sold their startups for. We all are not as lucky as the many well-known startups that get acquired for millions, but I know many people on HN have sold their startups for 5 or even 6 figures.<p>Lets keep the format simple:<p><i>Business Name/URL (if you want to put it)<p># of Years you owned it<p>Amonut you were looking to sell for<p>Amount you actually sold for</i>
======
open
1] Due to legal reasons as the dollar amount was not publicly announced among
other terms agreed upon, I would prefer not to disclose the business name here
to avoid any repercussions.

2] If you count from the first line of code written till acquisition... 25
months. If you count from public launch till acquisition... 21 months.

3] We weren't looking to sell. Things just happened that way and the overall
reason for selling is a lot more complicated than I'd like to dive into at the
moment.

4] Total acquisition valuation was $15M. Since we didn't raise outside capital
(no angel or VC investments), there was no dilution. There were two cofounders
(myself and one friend) and two early hires that were vested. If it matters,
we were cashflow net positive at the time of acquisition with over a dozen
employees.

~~~
adrianwaj
open - are you still open to ideas and businesses? I am close to launch. email
in profile.

looking for python hacker / entrepreneur / angel

